# Upcoming new layout!



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

We're doing some reorganizing in my basement, and my father came up with the idea of making an even bigger train table for my model railroad so I don't have to be just confined to a 4x8 sheet of plywood. I agreed, this would be a pretty good idea. But with it would also come an overhaul to my train layout. SO... time to make some new plans!

Here is what will be phase one of the new layout:








I plan to reuse the same structures and action accessories, also get some new ones, and of course reuse the same locomotives and rolling stock. (Though I may also make this layout DCC as well.)
The track will be nickel-silver sectional snap-track, mostly Atlas (though I might use some of those new Life-Like ones, like the lighted bumpers.)
The landscaping will also be more improved with this layout. I may reuse several of the trees, signs and poles, but the grass, roads and other parts will be new. (Instead of a mat, I will paint directly onto the plywood and then sprinkle the grass and earth material onto it.)

Phase two will be something like this:


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks good. Nice and simple, and easy to expand in the future. 

However, is this layout going to be sitting in the corner of a room? I only a ask because you could possibly run into reach problems. If this is to sit in the corner, you may want to consider an access hatch so that if something needs attention in that back corner you will be able to get to it.


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

It will be against a wall, but not a corner. I should be able to access it pretty well.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Wiley, would something like http://hogrr.blogspot.com/ be a consideration for your space? This would give shorter reaches and larger turn radius.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

On the upper right side, what about moving the loop to the inside line and use the middle two for the yard and give yourself some more space with another spur line?


----------

